# ,1963 Mv Gloucester 1964,one Trip



## deckboypeggy (May 19, 2008)

HI to you all does anyone know where colin ross from sratford london must be 61 ish now,west ham mad he was a SOS .OR EDH we went up the empire state building and made a record at the top who would forget that,his,dad was a docker..we were on the MV GLOUCESTER1963to1964 fedral boat we were on the manz run, ihave seen a photo on SN stated colin ross singapore 1966 is it you.your old mates vic.alex.[sandy ]sadly no longer with us].also charlie gardener,,kevin black ,or any other deck crowd,bosun was lenny the lion,lamps murdough mcloud,[harris].


----------

